# Test City Picked Out



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The FCC has picked Wilmington, North Carolina to be a test city for the Digital Switch Over. They are going total Digital within the next week to ten days. All analog will be turned off. Yes the switch is not due until February 2009. But the FCC has to or want to do some test cities to see how it all will work out. The FCC is also asking other cities to do some testing to see there impact on the public. So all you North Carolina friends in the Wilmington please get ready. Good luck to Wilmington on the switch over and for volunteering to be a test subject.:eek2:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The actual date is currently scheduled for Sept 8. But with Hanna scheduled to be in the area, I would not be surprised if analog is not quite boxed up yet either.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its going to be a mess no matter what they do. With all the crazy confusing marketing for HD, full HD, pure digital, digtal TV, etc. many are just confused.

That being said, I and most of my family/friends are all switched. Currently I am fully setup for the digital switch over (Directv and/or ATSC tuners on all TVs)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So am I - HDTV in our main viewing area, ATSC tuners at all other locations including computer TV cards.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Should be interesting to see how this goes in the coming days/weeks. I can't imagine at this time that there are any people in the USA not knowing about the digital switchover in Feb (or next week in NC) or if they will need an upgrade or not. 

For those people that this change-over stuff is news to you, you better get your head out of your butt..;-)


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Should be interesting to see how this goes in the coming days/weeks. I can't imagine at this time that there are any people in the USA not knowing about the digital switchover in Feb (or next week in NC) or if they will need an upgrade or not.
> 
> For those people that this change-over stuff is news to you, you better get your head out of your butt..;-)


I talk to people who don't have clue about this change over, come to think of it, they just don't have a clue about much else either


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

"Volunteering?" Are they all going to get vouchers as a reward?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's the existing thread on this: FCC Taps NC City to Test Digital Switcheroo


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

davring said:


> I talk to people who don't have clue about this change over, come to think of it, they just don't have a clue about much else either


Then these people deserve to be without TV once the analogs turn off (assuming they are using an antenna). Nothing needs to be done if using satellite TV or cable TV. I still get questions from my in-laws (who have Time Warner Crap Cable - extended basic).. I keep telling them 'don't worry'.

Although when we stay there during Christmas or Thanksgiving, I wish I would have told them, they need to get a 42" HDTV with D*. I can't stand having to watch basic cable on a 19" TV at their house. Luckily, my parents have an HD, but its still only 10 HD channels on their cable package. Sometimes I have to leave the in-laws house and go to my parents just to see an HD picture so I don't go insane.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

And if they're using cable - the cable company will take care of them.

Remember the old saying - "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink".


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If this seems like Deja Vu, it is because it was announced in early May, 2008.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup. See post #8.


----------

